
Apple Removes Civil War Games from App Store Over Confederate Flag Usage - eplanit
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/06/25/apple-removes-civil-war-games-confederate-flag/
======
briandear
Are Nazi flagged games removed too? This gets onto an extremely slippery
slope.

It's funny how the left wing has no problem with burning the U.S. Flag but
flip out beyond rational reason over a confederate flag. Does the Serbian App
Store forbid games with a Kosovo flag? Or vice versa? How about Turks and
Armenians? This can really get silly; especially since there is a stockpile of
racist, sexist music being happily sold on iTunes.

This is ridiculously childish. A flag isn't racism; people are racism. That
psycho kid killed those people without regard to flags. Banning Nazi flags in
Germany has done nothing to end neo Nazis. The inconsistency of this move by a
Apple isn't surprising considering they condemned Indiana over gay issues but
continue to sell millions of products in places like Saudi Arabia and
Pakistan.

I love Apple but this political direction they're taking seems misguided and
almost patronizing to me.

